# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  انـــــــا اردنــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا اردنيـــــــــــــــــه من ابناء الاردن






انا مسلمة عربية واردنية وانتمائي للعائلة الهاشمية انا اردنية 

وكل حرف من حروف الاردن تسري في دمي وعروقي انا 

اردنية أعشق جدي وجدتي وابي وامي لانهم يرتدون الزي الاردني الاصيل

انا اردنية واعشق العصبة والثوب الاردني الذي ترتديه امي ولي الشرف

والفخر انا أرتدي هذا الثوب الاردني الاصيل انا اردنية واعشق بيت الشعر 



والدله والقهوه والهيل فيها انا اردنية واعشق البداوه واعشق تمسكك باغنامك
يا جدي أيها البدوي الاصيل
انا اردنية وبدويه وعشائريه ووطنيه واحب من ينتمي لهذا الوطن انا اردنية 



وطبعي الصدق والولاء والانتماء لمن احب حتى ولو كان تجت التراب ولاني 

اردنية لا تنسى الحب والصدق والولاء لن انساك يا حسين حتى ولو كنت 

تحت التراب وسأذكرك حتى ولو كنت في انفاسي الاخيره لاني اردنية 

صادقه انا اردنية اعشق وطني ومليكي واحبه لأنه غالي وابن غالي 

انا اردنية صادقة العهد والوعد والانتماء لوطني واعشق حتى حبات المطر 

التي تسقط في ربوعك يا اردن احس بانها حبات مطر اردنية صادقه وفيها 



كل الانتماء لهذه الارض انا اردنية وعاشقة للجيش الاردني العربي الهاشمي

هذا الجيش الذي كله رجوله ونخوه وكبرياء انا اردنية وكلي كبرياء



انا اردنية اعشق ترابك ومدنك وقراك وسهولك وجبالك وانهارك يا اردن 



اردنية احافظ على شرفي وشرف الوطن ولأني اردنية سيبقى رأسي مرفوعا
وشامخا عاليا في الاّفاق





صديقه بنت  الشديفـــــــــات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم فيكي يا الاردنيه راسك بالعالي دوم يا رب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والنعم فيك تحيه 
الله يخليك يا نشمي

----------


## mylife079

*اللي منك يا اردن يا نياله *** فيك القايد عبدالله واحنا رجاله* 


*يسلمو*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو mylife على المرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحياتي للنشامى العمليات الخاصة 

هذول هم حماتك يا الاردنيه بروو بدمهم وبفدو بروحهم ترابك يا بلدنا وبكونو فخر وعز لكل أردنيه نشميه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا تحيه

----------


## ديالا

احلا تحية للاردنية

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير صديقة موضوع و لا اروع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا صبايا

----------

